# CoDeSys 3 Visualisierung Gurndlagen



## toto45 (21 Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling und versuche eine Visu mit Codesys V3 zu erstellen. Hierzu habe ich grundsätzliche Fragen:

1.) Kann man den Visu Editor mit einem Raster einstellen, sodass die Elemente beim Verschieben nur entsprechend diesem Raster in xy-Richtung springen?

2.) Generell: Wie baue ich eine Visu mit mehreren Bildern bzw. Seiten auf. Ich möchte auf jedem Bild einige feste Elemente wie z.B. Bilder oben rechts, aktuelle Uhrzeit, sowie die Buttons zur Menüführung.
     Diese möchte ich nur in einem Bild pflegen und sollen dann in alle anderen Bilder eingefügt werden. Wie wird das gemacht?


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Februar 2014)

Hallo,


1) Tools -> Optionen->Visualisierung - 2. Reiter 'Raster'

2) Am besten du schaust mal in den store.codesys.com - hier gibt ganz viele Visubeispiele, von weniger bis sehr komplex hier findest du sicher
wie man sowas macht.
http://store.codesys.com/mixedsearch/mixed/result/?q=Visualization&product_area=


----------

